# Acetylene Signalling Lamp



## morsemad (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello all.. I am looking for information on a mystery brass acetylene Morse Signalling Lamp please. Trying to discover its age, maker, where used etc..
Not sure how to post photo, so included a link to photos on my web page.
Any information will be gladly recieved. John.
http://www.morsemad.com/lamps.htm


----------



## DUQ (Nov 19, 2011)

Well it must be early 1900's since acetylene gas was not discovered until the late 1800's. Is it a carbide lamp or straight acetylene?


----------



## morsemad (Nov 19, 2011)

Many thanks for the info ! I don't know how to tell re carbide or straight acetylene. Perhaps the burner will tell me ? I do have one or two more photos, but not the actual lamp. I am assisting Anton - who owns the lamp - in finding as much about it as we can.


----------



## DUQ (Nov 19, 2011)

Carbide lamps need water so there would be a small tank for the water.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 19, 2011)

Some VERY interesting photographs !


Thank you for sharing them with us.


:thumbsup:



Good Luck in yer' Quest.


----------

